# Is it just me? "numb front of head" (bet we all have a symptom we think this about)



## 106473 (Feb 7, 2017)

Long time lurker but finally I have a question, hello everyone! I just need to know if it's just me and I need a new brain or if it's just the DP. The latter would be good but hopefully i'll find out.

Here goes.. Basically the front of my head is just numb, like not just my emotions but my head. I'll try a few ways to describe it but any of these;

Say, if you have ever smoked a cigarette and you get a nicotine rush and you feel it in your head?

You are really happy and you get a head buzz?

Get drunk and feel it in the front of your head?

I don't...

My head feels like it has a brick in it at the front, like it's got a damp cloth in it or something.. like even when I take say a illegal substance, nothing, no like front head buzz... (don't any substances anymore, but I did the same thing that got me here to disprove I had PTSD about it, know that sounds strange but it's how my logic worked at the time and it's not weed).

Hopefully this is just a brain numbing trick?

PS, saying as i have been following this for a while a wee message to fellow blank minders, you guys aren't alone and i actually found after 3 months of Mirtazapine this was SLOWLY having some inner monologue (was actually weird) but had to stop as it's how I found out I was bipolar (for now, will be trying it again asap).

Just sharing to let people know it's still there, even though I am blank as a crystal ball just having a couple of thoughts while on it made me realise to stop freaking out. Not saying Mirtazapine is the cure, just that you won't always have a blank mind, that's just health anxiety thinking. Also if your mind is actually blank then how did you get here? that's what I always think (see think, i don't hear it but i do think it somehow)

**just realised this might be in the wrong thread, feel free to move it OP


----------



## ayylmao (Apr 13, 2016)

I know EXACTLY what you feel m8! It feels like the front of the brain isn't working or is shut off or something. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Frontal_lobe shows the exact spot where I feel the numbness or just shut off feeling. I don't know if my symptoms are related to yours, but I feel no emotions, blank mind, and terrible motivation.

Apparently the frontal lobe is where a ton dopamine receptors are so maybe some adderall might help lol


----------



## 106473 (Feb 7, 2017)

So glad someone replied! really thought it was just me.

Yeah I was gonna say my frontal lobe but thought i'd let someone else be my doctor, sick of acting like a med student, DP seems to do that to all of us!

I remember having this moment of like feeling something in my head actually on SSRI about 3 months in. It feels like it's blocked as I said with a brick! I am actually on a waiting list for an ADHD stimulant but that's a year wait! I read someone cured on adderall on this board actually.

A lot of my like spaced out feelings are gone, just blankness and emotions as you said. The motivation thing I just fake it till I make it. Keep going!


----------



## MichaelTheAnhedonic (Aug 31, 2016)

The "funny" part is that my latest MRI (may, 2016) showed enlarged prefrontal space. Methylphenidate works but as for now it's increasing my blood pressure too much and I don't know why.


----------



## 106473 (Feb 7, 2017)

Oh? I'd love an MRI but then don't hand them out too easily.

Gonna try the '[Redacted]' method in the future ([Redacted]'s Kings College) if when I get on SSRI's again I don't notice enough benefit.

OH Ritalin, same idea as Adderall. Glad that it's working, surely your doctor can help with that with tablets such as beta blockers for instance lower blood pressure? need to keep it down, not good.


----------



## Ianar (Oct 31, 2015)

I have this. Rather than having a dynamic brain as once was it feels like a lifeless stone.


----------



## Hedgehog fuzz (Dec 12, 2016)

because ritalin is a stimulant i think that's why?


----------



## MichaelTheAnhedonic (Aug 31, 2016)

Hedgehog fuzz said:


> because ritalin is a stimulant i think that's why?


Yeah, but it didn't increased BP that much.


----------



## Pondererer (May 18, 2016)

Yupp. Even worse than that, sometimes i've felt like i don't have a head or a face at all! Higly disturbing


----------



## Hedgehog fuzz (Dec 12, 2016)

omg ponderer same here. that is fucking scary. hate it. my face feels like it has changed shape.


----------



## Lostherheart (Jan 23, 2017)

This is the strangest "illness" ever! I have the feeling that someone kicked me in the nose but without the pain in my face maybe just the leftover lingering pain back behind my nose in my brain. And I always feel like I'm high but without the euphoric feeling just feel f****** weird all the time.


----------



## MichaelTheAnhedonic (Aug 31, 2016)

I had the no-face effect when I accidentally overdose magnesium citrate. Maybe from NMDA antagosnim. It lasted for 3 days and it was weirdest shit I ever experienced.


----------



## 106473 (Feb 7, 2017)

Lostherheart - I can tell you that the high feeling or floaty feeling I am sure you are talking about does go away, I had it for ages. Was the type of feeling where you would walk towards the fridge and feel like you weren't going to stop in time? you felt like you were floating?

Lets keep everyone updated here, with how things go, I will for sure.

I'm gonna try a bunch of bipolar meds (because i am newly diagnosed) so i'll update if any of them are useful, all i know is Sequeral is not useful, seems to numb you out even more.

Mirtazapine for sure again as It was doing something and then I am going on Kings College [Redacted]'s treatment eventually, which is mainly Lamictal with SSRI and maybe Clonazepam from the treatment document they sent me.

If anyone wants info on Kings College or for me to forward the document to see if your GP will follow it feel free. They have a section that says an SSRI by itself has not worked for them and a combo approach is necessary. If you are in UK including N.Ireland you can get referred by your GP (just incase you don't know). Anyone outside of this, the research should open doors.

Keep pushing is my only advice, I truly believe this is about finding what works for each case.


----------



## allison84 (May 4, 2016)

Can someone please explain in further detail what they mean by they 'they felt like they had no face ' i think i also experience that but maybe its not the same


----------



## 106473 (Feb 7, 2017)

i'll be able to update this in the next few months with what if anything Lithium does (don't expect anything but it's for bipolar) then excitingly my p doc is going to add Lamotrigine (ps, to get Lamotrigine I just printed the kings college report, the average general doctor won't hand this out for fun). As promised just updating this.


----------



## Hedgehog fuzz (Dec 12, 2016)

ive had the no face effect, just literally feels like you aren't located in your body properly and i don't feel "right" in my face.


----------



## 106473 (Feb 7, 2017)

Okay been doing some research, it's my frontal lobes as discussed in this form.

It talks in this very short 2 minute video about thought back loops i.e. thinking. So if you are not having any thoughts, it stands to question that it's dopamine. This might explain why Mirtazapine got mine back in waves as it does activate some dopamine.






My next question is, how can I get hold of Ritalin to try it for a week and prove this either way. PM me if you can get me some.

Don't know which online pharmacy to trust, most seem like a scam.


----------



## Lostherheart (Jan 23, 2017)

I have been taking Vyvanse which is I think the new equivalent to Ritalin for about a week.
The biggest things I've noticed with it is that it helps me function more and plan ahead.
My biggest struggle is the emotional bluntness but I still and dealing with.


----------



## 106473 (Feb 7, 2017)

Yeah? very interested to keep in with your progress. You aren't a blank minder though?

That's great, some improvement. Yeah, i reckon a combo for the bluntness, you on anything else?


----------



## forestx5 (Aug 29, 2008)

They say the brain has no feeling, but I don't believe it. An epileptic seizure is an electrical storm in the brain. An abdominal or epigastric aura is a mini seizure that starts in the abdomen near the end of the vagus nerve. The odd sensation slowly rises up the length of the nerve into the brain. It caused an overall tingling sensation which coalesced into a walnut sized area in the left front of my head. One half of my head went cold and numb, as if a line had been drawn down the middle. The small mass of intense tingling then slowly marched from the left front to the left rear of my head just above the neck-head transition. Then I began having temporal lobe seizures. For years afterward, I could feel a vague ache from whence those seizures eminated. If one looks at an MRI image of hippocampal sclerosis, that is the exact spot which was the epicenter of my seizures and the exact spot I could feel the vague ache for many years. I did have an MRI and was told I did not have sclerosis. (scarring). But I know what I experienced, and no one can convince me otherwise. I felt numbness. I felt tingling. I felt the electrical shock when I seized. I felt the ache afterward. Where were those feelings coming from, if not my brain?


----------



## 106473 (Feb 7, 2017)

could not possibly answer you, i think you can feel somethings inside your brain for sure, but I have heard them saying you can't before. I worry of the same thing in a way, the front of my head is numb, glad you don't have sclerosis mind, I am thinking of paying for an MRI myself.. *i'll edit this post later when i've slept and can take in what you said better!*

I wish I had put this thread somewhere more people could see it. I wanna know if people had the no feeling in front of head as explained and got it back... Do you think what I explain is emotional or brain numbing? I am starting to think the thing i am talking about is a dopamine rush


----------



## Riekas (Mar 21, 2017)

I'm not sure if I have exactly what you are describing by numbness, but I definitely feel like there's something missing from the front of my brain. It just feels empty there. At the same time, the small fragment of myself that I am able to identify with as "me" feels situated there. If that makes sense. Some days are worse than others, but I always have that empty feeling.


----------



## 106473 (Feb 7, 2017)

Hey Forest x5, having another reply at your thread now I am not so tired. So did your DP start before or after this experience?

My numbness as i said could be lack of dopamine has i don't get that rush anymore with anything, smoking a cigaret is the one thing that really makes this apparent as i've said. It doesn't hit any pleasure receptors, maybe some dopamine agent might be my ticket... who knows.

Riekas, yeah i think we all feel numb in general, hence the movie being called "NUMB" which kinda relaxes me a bit, think we are all in a similar boat


----------

